# Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM Art Reviewed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14175"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14175">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture

</strong>Bryan at TDP has completed his review of the highly anticipated Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM Art lens. His only knocks against it are the lack of OS (which isn’t a huge deal) and the limited range on APS-C. However, the uniqueness and performance of this lens should overcome both of those negatives if you’re looking for something in that range.</p>
<p><strong>Says Bryan

</strong><em>“It is easy to overlook any focal length range deficiencies when getting an f/1.8 max aperture available over the entire focal length range. Not only is this the widest aperture zoom lens, but it is also the widest aperture 18mm lens. Full frame sensor camera owners have typically enjoyed about 1 stop of high ISO noise benefit and background blurring capability over APS-C/1.5x/1.6x format sensor camera owners. But, full frame camera owners do not have a zoom lens wider than f/2.8 available to them. The Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM “Art” Lens is a bit of an equalizer in this comparison.”‘</em><strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-18-35mm-f-1.8-DC-HSM-Lens.aspx" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/967344-REG/sigma_18_35mm_f1_8_dc_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM $799</a> </strong>(Coming August 26, 2013)</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Policar (Aug 13, 2013)

This lens is brilliant, especially for video. Microcontrast is so good wide open.


----------



## Ido (Aug 13, 2013)

I am planning on getting this baby this week.
I'll upload some sample pictures 8)


----------



## wayno (Aug 13, 2013)

"Mounts on full frame..." Intriguing


----------



## Policar (Aug 13, 2013)

wayno said:


> "Mounts on full frame..." Intriguing



The vignetting and fall off, even at 35mm, make this lens kind of a non-starter on FF. Unless you're going for that "look" for a low light portrait it's kind of useless and it's completely useless except at 35mm. But wow is it sharper at f1.8 than you'd expect.


----------



## syder (Aug 13, 2013)

Policar said:


> This lens is brilliant, especially for video. Microcontrast is so good wide open.



For most video I'd take IS and a wider focal range over a wider aperture in a standard lens.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Policar said:


> wayno said:
> 
> 
> > "Mounts on full frame..." Intriguing
> ...



It's pretty interesting that this has no focus breathing during zooming. Very useful for video, although the parfocal limitations will keep this from being completely and truly useful.

That said, if they could turn this into a 24/28-55-60mm FF lens at f/1.8, that'd be seriously awesome. Sure, it'd likely have to be a bit bigger and more expensive, but having that much extra speed on the lens? Holy crap, yes please!


----------



## Policar (Aug 14, 2013)

syder said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > This lens is brilliant, especially for video. Microcontrast is so good wide open.
> ...



I can see where you're coming from, but I like the 18-35mm range and find that a fast lens can reduce the lights you need dramatically and it's not too weird shooting wide open on this lens as it's as sharp at f1.8 as it is at f5.6, at least toward the center of the frame. I also don't like IS much for video, especially on the wide end in which the jerky motion (optimized for stills rather than smooth video) becomes apparent. With a very long lens I can see its utility, but would argue for physical stabilization as preferable as it grants a more natural motion for video.

The last two shoots I was on used similar focal length zooms as the most versatile lenses in the kit (15-40mm t2.6 optimo and 17.5-35mm t2.8 lightweight primo, respectively, and obviously neither had IS!). Of course you need to switch to another lens for CUs, but I think I could get by with just this lens and a fast 85mm for an entire shoot. That the lens is near-parfocal with no breathing and impressive near-macro really makes it a compelling video lens.

However this is just personal preference and I can see the argument for a 24-105mm f4 IS being vastly more useful for anything shot with good light outdoors, for instance.


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 15, 2013)

This lens is causing me a dilemma. The gearhead in me wants it badly, and is amazed at its price, but the realist in me can't imagine choosing to use it on a 7D in preference to a Sigma 35mm on a 5D MkII. I desire every new Sigma lens that comes out - they're such lovely things. I wonder if my bank manager would pay for therapy to rid me of this problem.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Aug 15, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> This lens is causing me a dilemma. The gearhead in me wants it badly, and is amazed at its price, but the realist in me can't imagine choosing to use it on a 7D in preference to a Sigma 35mm on a 5D MkII. I desire every new Sigma lens that comes out - they're such lovely things. I wonder if my bank manager would pay for therapy to rid me of this problem.



Same here! I so want to get this lens for f1.8 on crop but being honest with myself, the focal length doesn't interest me much. I would really want wider as I already have a few 'walk around' zooms...... suppose I could sell them tho ;]


----------



## cayenne (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm confused..it says a crop camera lens..but with and EF mount.

Can you use this with a FF camera like the 5D3? It sounds amazing for video if it would work....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Policar (Aug 15, 2013)

You can mount it on a 5D, but the image won't cover the sensor until zoomed in to 35mm, at which point there will still be much more dropoff than is generally acceptable until stopped down to f5.6 or so.

Short answer: it mounts, but isn't useful. But it's technically EF mount.


----------

